# drop zone coil overs



## Guest (Aug 21, 2002)

I was recently at a show a picked up a set of drop zone coilovers for my b14, I know these arent the best but for a new set at $60 you can't beat it.... Does anyone have any feed back on the drop zone coil overs... Is it evan worth it to put them on my car. I still Need to buy front struts and rear shocks... I will Probly end up keeping the car around a 2" drop for most of the time... Does anyone also have feed back on which is a good set of struts and shocks to use?


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

$60 for a complete set????


What are the spring rates? 

Remember you get what you pay for.....


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2002)

spring rates are 450 in the front and 350 in the rear
Liike I said I got a good deal on them at a show.. Are they worth using?


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

njdyson - I would love to know how these work out for you. My mom is suppose to sign up on eBay and order me a set for about 75. Did you get to choose your spring rates at the stand you bought them at? Or did you jsut ask them and they told you that that's what all their coilovers are rated at? I'll probably order some for my B13 this week so I'd love to know. I know they arent' the coilover of choice, but I don't autocross or drag, so I'm in no need of a MAJOR suspension setup. What struts/shocks are you gonna use?


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2002)

THAT IS RATE THAT COMES WITH THEM... I AM KIND OF COURIOUS ABOUT THEM... THERES ALL BILLET ALUMINUM AND SEEM TO BE GOOD QUALITY... AS SOON AS THE STRUTS I ORDERED COME IN I'LL PUT THEM ON. I GUESS WILL SE


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

are you getting KYB's or what struts/shocks are you getting?


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2002)

I am getting kyb gr-2 struts and shock


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

A friend of mine bought a set of DropZones and I helped him get them on--the actual spring seems to be of good quality--the ride is actually very good

I was actually going to go ahead and get them myself but I cant exactly base the ride on a Toyo platform to my Nissan...

So if U do go ahead with this I would luv to know how it all comes out cuz I just cant see myself spending $400 on GCs......


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I am also considering getting the dropzone coilovers because of the stiff spring rate but was curious as to whether or not the KYB AGX struts could handle that high of a spring rate.


----------



## skylineawd (Dec 3, 2002)

hmm, I have drop zone coilovers on my 93 Alty right now, and it bounces like a biotch, but I have KYB GR-2 struts that should be here today, and I will see how it rides with the new struts installed. I'll keep you posted on it.


----------

